# Myaskovsky - String Quartet 13 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Discredited, gravely ill and with his career in tatters, poor Myaskovsky toiled relentlessly (in his rather sparse apartment) for his final few years. He finished his final symphony and quartet and died at home, aged 69, shortly after. Such a shame! As for this quartet, the first movement begins with a melancholic theme from the cello, followed by a more angular dance tune to lighten the mood. The 2nd movement is his marvellous 'scherzo fantastico' which begins with its characteristic galloping, pacey theme. The trio takes us back into a more melancholic theme before scherzo's main theme returns. Movement 3 has a highly romantic main theme which is both calm and peacefully. The mid-section, which follows, is darker and more nostalgic in feel before the original theme returns. The final movement has a lively main theme followed by second theme that is gentle and more serene. Rhythms abound in this finale with plenty of bounce and forward momentum. An easy pick this week as I am pretty familiar with this quartet and have half the recordings. Here goes... I'll start with my faves this week.

*Top Pick*

*Taneyev Quartet *- I've had this 1980s account the longest but its still my favourite. No one really gets to the heart of it like the Taneyev's, IMO. Snappier rhythms, brisk pacing, the odd acidic tone and more pleasing pizzicato mark this out as special. They highlight that nostalgic feel, I was referring to, slightly better than the opposition. Others edge it on recorded sound but this is still my go-to recording. That 3rd movement is deeply moving in their hands

*Also excellent *

*Pacifica* - another hugely impressive, recommended recording but it just doesn't quite have the charms or flow of the Taneyev, even if it's superbly played. As expected, the sound is first-rate. Sharp accents and dynamics.

Just under

*Renoir* - slightly broader and highly lyrical account that sounds really good. Lots of nice bass and some may make this their favourite. I would understand if they did but it lacks the urgency of those above, for me. 
*Borodin (Onyx 2005) *- a very nice middle of the road recording which rather smoothes out some of Myaskovsky's more acerbic moments. Still very easily recommendable. 

Not recommended
Kopelman - I was unpleasantly surprised by this particularly boring, poorly-played account that doesn't have the drive of the competition. It all gets bogged down and the recorded sound is woeful from Nimbus. Avoid.

Not heard
Gosteleradio
Beethoven Quartet


----------

